# MUE's for CPT code 64520



## NESmith (Nov 15, 2010)

The MUEs for CPT code 64520 are two per Medicare guidelines. The description for this CPt code states Injection, anesthetic agent; lumbar or thoracic. Does this mean that you can bill two when done in the lumbar area and two when done in the thoracic area? Or does this mean that you can bill only one when done in the lumabr and only one when done in the thoracic? Thanks for your help. I am new to Pain Management and can use all the help I can get.


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 15, 2010)

When the physician I work with perform they only list the CPT 64520 once in the EMR. Which makes easy. I have seen this question before regarding multiple injections with this code but any not exactly sure the answer due to I have not seen any info regarding this.


----------

